# Tiny Furry In A Huge World - An Interactive Macro/Micro Text Adventure



## Queen Kyobi (Dec 19, 2019)

Hey everyone!

This is a choose your own/text adventure game that I put together using a program called Quest. You can play it online by clicking the URL below. For now, it's a one giantess game, but it's stuffed with a whole bunch of choices that lead to a vast array of giantess fetishes, including but not limited to, vore, feet, and crushing. I'd really like for you to try it out and let me know how you feel about it.

You can play it online, so there's no need to download any fussy programs that'll clog your hard drive up, or whatever.

It is very NSFW.

A Tiny Furry In A Huge World - Play online at textadventures.co.uk


----------

